# My kitty won't stop scratching~!!!



## tmg1026 (Dec 27, 2008)

My cat, Wezley, is scratching his face to the point where he's bleeding. It's mainly around his eyes and ears. He's been checked for mites and fleas and he's clean. He's been put on steroids 2 different times and it's made no difference. I've tried food that said it was specifically for cats with sensitive skin for a month and it didn't help...and he hated it. The most recent scratch is about a centimeter away from his eye and I'm scared that he's going to really hurt himself. Does anyone have any tips that could help my Wezzie?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sorry your Wezley isn't feeling well.
If he has no fleas or ear mites then it surely does sound like an allergy, most likely to a food ingredient. 
What was the brand of 'sensitive skin' food that you fed him? It is possible that the food did not eliminate the particular ingredient that Wezley is allergic to and that kept him reacting to it. We have several members here who are very knowledgeable about cat foods and their ingredients. They should chime in soon with some great recommendations.
Heidi


----------



## tmg1026 (Dec 27, 2008)

I tried Science Diet for Sensitive Skin. Are there any particular ingredients I should be looking out for?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it is grains, like corn and/or wheat and any of their by-products like gluten or gluten meal?
Do a Forum search for ingredients or allergic/allergy to pull up some other discussions about good foods to feed allergic sensitive cats. I really don't have enough info about this subject to be much help. 
I am hoping that if we can keep this topic bumped to the top of the page, members will return from their holiday visiting and be able to answer your questions.
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Definitely get him off the Science Diet. Corn Gluten, Whole Grain Corn and Soy are all known allergens for cats. In addition the ingredients are not very healthy at all. So even if he doesn't have an allergy, eating a food that is mostly grains could be causing it. Cats are obligate carnivores and need good animal protein as their primary food. I assume you were feeding dry, getting moisture by feeding a wet food will also help skin condition.

_
Science Diet Sensitive Skin Dry Formula Ingredients:
Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Whole Grain Corn, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Egg Product, Soybean Oil, Chicken Liver Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, Iodized Salt, Taurine, Fish Oil, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, L-Tryptophan, Rosemary Extract. _

I would recommend an 8 week trial on a limited ingredient food like Natural Balance Venison & Green Pea or Duck & Green Pea. This is a hypoallergenic food (don't let the vet talk you into a Science Diet hypoallergenic food). Nothing else should be given during this time, not even treats. I really recommend using wet food, but this comes in both wet and dry. If the problem clears up, you can then start trying some other high quality foods, one at a time over the course of several weeks to see if anything triggers a reaction. High quality foods would be brands like Wellness, Merrick, BG, Nature's Variety, Innova, EVO, Felidae, Eagle Pack etc. 

Here's some reading on cat nutrition:

Many nutritional articles on this site
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library

http://catinfo.org/


----------



## tmg1026 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info~!


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

has the Vet tried Tylosin? 
it's supposed to be an antibiotic against microorganisms that inhabit the eye area.
the active ingredient (<10%) ingested by pet eye stain removers such as Angle Eyes;
http://www.angelseyesonline.com/
another product claims to clear the microorganisms topically;
http://www.eyeenvy.com/
I have not tried either,
nor do I know if they apply in your case, 
I'm simply passing on what I've read.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The cat is scratching itself bloody, Tylosin is used for cosmetic eye discharge issues.


----------



## tmg1026 (Dec 27, 2008)

doodlebug said:


> I would recommend an 8 week trial on a limited ingredient food like Natural Balance Venison & Green Pea or Duck & Green Pea.


Ok they didn't have that particular brand but I got By Nature Adult Formula dry food. He's not loving it right now but he's eating most of it so here's to hoping 

I also got an antiseptic germicidal spray for his cut now that's it's scabbed over. It's called Fungisan. Does anyone know if that would help it heal better and maybe prevent some itchiness when it starts to heal? I'm trying to avoid him reopening it as much as I can b/c he has a tendency to do that.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

by Nature is certainly a much better food than the Science Diet you were feeding. However, if the issue doesn't clear up, you still won't be able to rule out food allergies as it's not considered a hypoallergenic food. Many cats have responses to protein sources as well as corn, wheat and soy. Natural Balance uses somewhat unique sources by being made from venison or duck, which are meats that are not typically used in run of the mill cat foods. Looking at the ingredients of by Nature, you could still have issues from the fish or chicken.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

*doodle*, how do Barley and Oats in _by Nature_ fit in as kibble fillers
when compared what we know as _bad_ corn or _good_ brown rice?

*tmg1026*, I hear by-Nature features large "X" shapped kibble.
does it break apart into crumbs by the time you dispense it,
or are the "X" shape hard enough to remain intact? I'd be grateful
if you can post a closeup of the kibble against a ruler on this thread.

viewtopic.php?t=54428


----------

